# Thomas County trophy lease



## R and D (Feb 26, 2018)

Trophy lease in Thomas co seeking one member. 1386 acres of managed plantation property, over 300 acres hardwood bottoms, river, creek frontage, 30 acres foodplots, cabin. Excellent Deer,Turkey...some hogs. Most all surrounding properties are also under same management plan. 7 total members $5500yr/member


----------



## John Deerhunter (Feb 26, 2018)

*Pm*

I sent you a pm


----------



## Rashman (Feb 26, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## R and D (Mar 15, 2018)

Lease is full...thanks for all the intrest


----------

